# Ungewollter Doppelklick



## WieGehts (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass die Maus bei einem normalen Klick scheinbar einen Doppelklick macht. Z. B. wird bei einem Klick auf ein Wort in einem Text gleich das Wort markiert anstatt nur den Cursor zu setzen. Oder es wird bei einem Doppelklick gleich der ganze Absatz markiert, so als währe 3 mal geklickt worden. Auch werden programme gleich 2 mal gestartet, wenn die Verknüpfung angeklickt wird.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Gibt es eine Einstellung, wo für einen Doppelklick der Mindestabstand zwischen den beiden Klicks eingestellt werden kann?
Betriebssystem ist Vista.


----------



## darkframe (3. Februar 2009)

Hi,


WieGehts hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es eine Einstellung, wo für einen Doppelklick der Mindestabstand zwischen den beiden Klicks eingestellt werden kann.


jupp, gibt es bei den Mauseinstellungen in der Systemsteuerung. Bei XP ist das gleich auf der ersten Seite der Einstellungen unter "Doppelklickgeschwindigkeit" zu finden. Bei Vista (habe ich gerade nicht hier) ist der Dialog, glaube ich, identisch.


----------



## WieGehts (3. Februar 2009)

Danke darkframe 
für deine Antwort. Aber diese Einstellung macht doch das Gegenteil von dem was ich wollte oder?
Mit der von dir beschriebenen Einstellung der Maus wird die Obergrenze festgelegt wie lange die 2 Klicks maximal auseinander sein dürfen um als Doppelklick gewertet zu werden. 
Meine Maus macht aber binnen einiger 100 ms oder ev. noch schneller den Doppelklick. Wenn es also eine Einstellung gibt, mit der man festlegen kann, dass 2 Klicks innerhalb von z. B. 200 ms als "Tastenprellen" und damit als ein Klick zu werten sind, könnte ich das Problem ev. beheben.


----------



## PC Heini (3. Februar 2009)

Wenn der Tip von darkframe nicht der richtige war, gibts in der gleichen Einstellung noch ne Option, wie ein Mausklick gewertet werden soll. Ein Klick = ein Klick, oder ein Klick = Doppelklick. guck halt mal. Jedenfalls ist es in den Mauseinstellungen zu finden.
Nimm auch mal ne andere Maus. Vlt liegt ja wirklich ein Tastenprellen vor. Dann ist der Microschalter der Maus hinüber. Oder der Kontakt der Maustaste zum Schalter ist abgenutzt. ( Kleines Plastikzäpfchen ).


----------



## WieGehts (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich glaube, ich habe das Problem schlecht beschrieben. Hier Ergänzung dazu: 
Wenn ich z. B. auf einen Link einen einfachen Klick mache, werden 2 Browserfenster mit gleichem Inhalt geöffnet. Das Problem tritt nicht immer auf sondern bei etwa 50 % der Klicks.
Eine 2. Maus habe ich bereits ausprobiert - das Problem ist das selbe, nur etwas weniger oft (30 - 40% der Klicks).


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich denke eher, wie PC Heini schon gesagt hat, dass der Microschalter hinüber ist.
Das beschriebene Klickverhalten ist nämlich ein typisches Anzeichen für einen defekten Microschalter.
Wenn keine Ersatzmaus vorhanden ist, kannst Du die linke und rechte Maustaste (ebenfalls in den Mauseinstellungen) vertauschen.
Dann musst Du die rechte Maustaste für Linksklicks verwenden (ist halt etwas ungewohnt).
Wenn dieses funktioniert, dann hast Du eigentlich die Gewissheit dass der linke Microschalter hinüber ist (die rechte Maustaste wird nicht so oft genutzt wie die Linke und hält daher länger).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Marius Heil (3. Februar 2009)

Wenn du über ein Desktopicon fährst und mit der Maus ein wenig drauf stehen bleibst, wird es dann makiert?
Wenn ja, hast du die Funktion aktiviert, die einen Mausklick automatisch als Doppelklick verwertet und bei der man für einen normalen Mausklick nur auf dem Objekt bleiben muss. Das müsste sich auch in den Mauseinstellungen finden, schau da mal etwas genauer durch.

Oder aber du hast eine frei konfigurierbare Maus, zB von Logitech oder Micrsoft, da kann man die Tastenbelegungen, etc in der Software einstellen die du für die Maus installiert hast.

Gruß,
Marius


----------



## WieGehts (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
die Idee von Dr Dau, die beiden Tasten (zum Testen) zu vertauschen, ist sehr gut. Damit verhält sich die Maus jetzt wieder korrekt - also Schalter der linken Taste kapput. 
Da offensichtlich niemand eine "versteckte" Funktion (Registryeintrag) kennt, mit der man 2 Klicks innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit als einen Klick definieren kann, wird mir der Weg zu einem Händler nicht erspart bleiben.
Danke für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## Dr Dau (3. Februar 2009)

Um es mal ganz einfach zu erklären:
Der Miscroschalter hat einen Wackelkontakt.
Grösstenteils besteht dieser nur aus Kunstoff welches, auf grund der vielen Klicks, einer gewissen Verschleisgrenze unterliegt.
"versteckte" Einstellungen würden Dir hier also auch nichts bringen.
Und selbst wenn, dann würde diese Einstellung einen Neukauf höchstens etwas hinauszögern, denn der Microschalter verschleisst ja weiter.
Aber zum Glück bekommt man eine Maus ja auch schon für unter 10 Euro.


----------

